# Au sable



## Nikotav1

hi I never fished the au sable before
I would like to float fish is that possible at the foote dam or is it all bottom bouncing.
Is the foote dam the best place to fish rn or does anyone know any runs to fish.
Are people using doing best with spawn or wax or beads any good colors. 
I appreciate every reply thank you


----------



## brian0013

Yes u can float fish the foot dam ,there r access spot to good fishing all down river road and all those baits will work


----------



## Fishndude

Yep to all that. It is going to be COLD this weekend, so you might not have to fight crowds at popular spots. The local bait/tackle stores can give you some ideas for accessible areas to fish. Most roads that go toward the river from River Road, between the dam, and town lead to somewhere you can park, and walk in to fish. I have often parked at Foote dam, and spent the entire day fishing the first few hundred yards below the dam. I've caught lots of fish between the dam, and Rea Road bridge.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Fishndude said:


> Yep to all that. It is going to be COLD this weekend, so you might not have to fight crowds at popular spots. The local bait/tackle stores can give you some ideas for accessible areas to fish. Most roads that go toward the river from River Road, between the dam, and town lead to somewhere you can park, and walk in to fish. I have often parked at Foote dam, and spent the entire day fishing the first few hundred yards below the dam. I've caught lots of fish between the dam, and Rea Road bridge.


Yup. And look for slow deep water. Also remember, if your not loosing hooks, your not hooking fish. Fish love lumber in this river. I hooked one a few weeks ago and where I cast there was no chance of me landing it! But I hooked one


----------



## herb09

you'll find lots of room to park today.


----------



## brian0013

herb09 said:


> you'll find lots of room to park today.


Lol yeah down south here there's usually 10 cars I the lot by 6 today at 7 I was the3rd


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

I find most people that post asking for info don't even end up going. 90% of the time they don't even come back with a report, a thanks, nothing.
Saw that lot like that many times this winter. Just the way I like it! We pulled in one day and there were 3 cars, my buddy looks at me and says, "What do you wanna do?" lmao. Love it


----------



## brian0013

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I find most people that post asking for info don't even end up going. 90% of the time they don't even come back with a report, a thanks, nothing.
> Saw that lot like that many times this winter. Just the way I like it! We pulled in one day and there were 3 cars, my buddy looks at me and says, "What do you wanna do?" lmao. Love it


Haha it'll b a full lot next week wit the temps .ill b westward bound but I'll b at the eastside cabin the week after to tangle with some AU real steel


----------



## Fishndude

I toughed out the weather for about 5 hours, Saturday, with a buddy. It was brutal, with the wind. The temps would have been bearable if it wasn't blowing hard - but it was. As it was, we could only get 3 - 5 drifts before we had to stop to warm our hands. We each went 1/2, in a spot that was ridiculously windy. High temp was 22*, and the lows at night were 10* at our cabin. The lake our cabin is on hasn't even started to thaw, and it was making ice this morning - booming all over the place. Foote Pond is still frozen solid. It is still winter in northern Michigan. 

The Rifle had heavy ice flows when I crossed it, today. There were a bunch of people on the downstream side of the bridge, in RVs, having a Sucker Festival.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

thank for the report fishndude. I'm looking forward to being up there next weekend. Haven't been up in a month and I'm really missing it. Heard there was a good push last week in the lower. Time to put some bags together. Good luck to who go


----------



## Nikotav1

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I find most people that post asking for info don't even end up going. 90% of the time they don't even come back with a report, a thanks, nothing.
> Saw that lot like that many times this winter. Just the way I like it! We pulled in one day and there were 3 cars, my buddy looks at me and says, "What do you wanna do?" lmao. Love it


i went Saturday only one car there drove up 3 hours to freeze my ass off and dint catch anything i think it was just to cold so the bite was slow didn't see anyone catch one either


----------



## Nikotav1

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> thank for the report fishndude. I'm looking forward to being up there next weekend. Haven't been up in a month and I'm really missing it. Heard there was a good push last week in the lower. Time to put some bags together. Good luck to who go


wait for a warmer weekend


----------



## ausable_steelhead

There's fish to be had. They're scattered and fussy some days. Mix of fresh and *******.

View media item 117292View media item 117293


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

ausable_steelhead said:


> There's fish to be had. They're scattered and fussy some days. Mix of fresh and *******.
> 
> View media item 117292View media item 117293


Nice jon. I will be hitting it hard this weekend. Might do some investigating on some local tribes too, for a change of pace.


----------



## MPOW

what's


ausable_steelhead said:


> There's fish to be had. They're scattered and fussy some days. Mix of fresh and *******.
> 
> View media item 117292View media item 117293


what's that 'blue thing' behind you?


----------



## Cedar Swamp

ausable_steelhead said:


> There's fish to be had. They're scattered and fussy some days. Mix of fresh and *******.
> 
> View media item 117292View media item 117293


Until yesterday, there hadn't been any snow in that spot for nearly a month...


----------



## Slodrift

Cedar Swamp said:


> Until yesterday, there hadn't been any snow in that spot for nearly a month...


That does seem a bit strange......

There's a good 10" on the ground now though......


----------



## ausable_steelhead

That was from the weekend before last. There was a bit of snow on the ground; mine were the only tracks around though. No conspiracy. Just showing a few fish are around. I didn't get to fish this past weekend at all.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Its way too cold now. Lots of snow and lakes are refreezing. The 1st week in May is time to start on the Au Sable!!! Get on the west side now its full of steelhead


----------



## Slodrift

ausable_steelhead said:


> That was from the weekend before last. There was a bit of snow on the ground; mine were the only tracks around though. No conspiracy. Just showing a few fish are around. I didn't get to fish this past weekend at all.


Somebody has to give you a hard time once in a while Jon, ole slickdrager isn't around to do it anymore.....


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Great pics Maple ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## herb09

Really nice report.


----------



## quakr'smakr'1

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Atlantic or brown? Let's start the debate. Some very good fishermen have differing opinions.
> 
> View attachment 250046


It's an Atlantic


----------

